# HELP! What is this white streak?!



## stegner (Sep 29, 2008)

A few weekend ago, I was taking pictures at a football game. It was a 4:30 game, so toward the end, the sun started coming in at a low angle, and when I saw the white streaks, I just dismissed it at that. The following weekend, at a night game, I realized the same streaks were appearing. I am using a Canon EOS-1D MARK 2 with a Canon EF 75-300mm zoom lens. Select photos from both games included. 

http://www.christinastegner.com/pics/streak/


----------



## realitycheck3907 (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like maybe somethings on the lens or sensor. Or maybe somethings going on with your camera. Really im a newb at this stuff so I cant help much. Check your lens and see if you have anything on it.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoa... that can't be good.

Not sure what it is, but it LOOKS like the space in question is being exposed more than the surrounding image.  That implies to me that something is up with the camera.  I almost wonder if it isn't something funky with the mirror.

Might want to try to do a total reboot of the damned thing.  Take the lens off (put a cap on it), turn the power off, pull the battery out, wait 30 minutes and re-assemble it, then try again.


----------



## sultan (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd do what mannaheim said. This doesn't look good. Something appears to be wrong with your sensor (the sensitivity is too high in the streak and it is too low on the rest of the frame). Also, the contrast looks screwed up. Also, try a different lens to expel the slightest of doubts about whether its the camera or some weird lens reflection or something like that.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2008)

Email Canon repair service.  I'll guess it's a light leak, but I bet they will know what it is from looking at your photos.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ksmattfish is correct. Your sensor's working fine, but there's extra light getting in somewhere. It's unlikely to be anything to do with the mirror, unless somehow it got scratched (although I'm 100% sure that you can even scratch through the coating on DSLRs) but even then, that would show up (I expect) as a sharp line. 

(As mentioned) try it with another lens, if the problem persists cover the eyepiece with opaque tape/cloth/cardboard and try again. If it's still there, enclose the camera in a box, seal it up, and make an opening for the lens to poke out, but ensuring it's sealed with tape or cloth to make it light proof. If it's still there, then you have a real problem.

Good luck.


----------



## johnbarriephotograph (Aug 9, 2011)

I am having the same issue, just appeared out of no where. Even when the lens is not on and I snap a image the streak is there. Ugh! The images I captured look like a sun streak but it was on all imaghes. 
Stegnor did anything help your issue?


----------

